# Basic Questions About Converting To Sikhism



## Killgore (Nov 15, 2013)

hello

my name is michael
I am French and proud to be 
I live in the countryside
I come from a Catholic family and atheist

there is of it a few months I discovered Sikhism and how you say I accept the precept that belief and finally found a life paths

I wish I still accurate in the study of Sri Guru Granth Sahib
and I asked about my search for spirituality

excuse me and if I just allow me I would have some questions

1) then I follow the principle of Sikhism without being converted ?

2) I would also like to convert me and I would need to know how it 's going ?

3) is there a reason why I can not be accepted in the community?

4) I am a sovereignist ( royalist or Bonapartist ) is this a problem

5) I then marries a non- Sikh person ?

6) if I could I Sikh volunteered for the catholic go to a lourdes pellerinage?
else

7) are there any reasons or I can be acceptedhere

 I am disabled ( personalitie disorders ) and unemployed for a long time  and I toujoure been alone in my life ( not many friends and no  girlfriend ) is that it would prevent me from seeing God

I also wish to state that I am a 250 km of gurudwaras and in my region I guess ny'est no Sikh









 I am looking for anyone writing in French language to answer my questions and helped me in my time 

I also wish to state that I have used google trad

merci


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 15, 2013)

*re: Basic Questions about Converting to Sikhism *

Killgore ji

The one question that you raise that is different from the others - it has very specific issues attached to it - is the question regarding marriage to a non-Sikh. More information is needed to look at the details of your situation.

Sikhism accepts everyone into its gurdwara  - or it should. Your political views or the fact you are disabled should not make a difference.

The message of Guru Nanak and Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is a gift to all humanity. It was intended for anyone who hears and wishes to take that journey.

There is no formal way to convert to Sikhism. It helps to have people who can assist you along the way toward study of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and living as a Sikh.

Other members will certainly share their personal, and individual, opinions and experiences. However, unlike Catholicism, dogma and canon laws are not part of Sikhism.

Study the Sikh Rehat Maryada and ask questions about it. Read Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and begin your studies with like minded people.
_
Je peux communiquer par message personnel ici a SPN. La langue officielle du forum est Anglais. Ca va mon plaisir _


----------



## ActsOfGod (Nov 15, 2013)

Killgore said:


> hello
> I am disabled ( personalitie disorders ) and unemployed for a long time  and I toujoure been alone in my life ( not many friends and no  girlfriend ) is that it would prevent me from seeing God



This won't prevent you from seeing God.  God has always been with you and will always be with you.  If you follow the teachings of the Guru Sahibaan, you will surely see God.

There are no limitations and if your heart is drawn towards the Sikh lifestyle, you can begin living it.

Guru Fateh!

In French below [En dessous française]:-

Cela ne vous empêchera pas de voir Dieu. Dieu a toujours été avec vous et sera toujours avec vous. Si vous suivez les enseignements du Guru Sahibaan, vous verrez sûrement Dieu.

Il n'y a pas de limites et si votre coeur est attiré vers la vie sikh, vous pouvez commencer à vivre.

Victoire au Gourou!


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Nov 16, 2013)

Killgore said:


> 1) then I follow the principle of Sikhism without being converted ?





You can follow the principle of Sikhi without being convert ,as  these are not patented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

merci


----------

